
NIST Launches a New U.S. Time Standard: NIST-F2 Atomic Clock - dfc
http://www.nist.gov/pml/div688/nist-f2-atomic-clock-040314.cfm
======
nemasu
A whole second every 300 million years? So about 3.33 (repeating of course)
nanoseconds a year. Seems like a lot, is this the most accurate created so
far?

~~~
tlb
We can measure time more accurately than anything else, but it's still not
good enough for some purposes you could imagine. You can't, for example, use
two independent clocks to keep two gigabit transmitters in phase without
feedback for more than months.

